# Clear, Custom T-Shirt Bags?



## AW177 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello all, I'm looking for a place in the USA that produces clear, custom t-shirt bags. I'd love to have a bag that's flap/button sealed that I can have my logo printed on top of it. Anyone have any recommendations? I'd appreciate it - thanks so much!!!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Uline is a good source.


----------



## AW177 (Mar 5, 2011)

jean518 said:


> Uline is a good source.


They make custom bags?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

uline.com/custom or 1-800-295-5510


----------



## AW177 (Mar 5, 2011)

jean518 said:


> uline.com/custom or 1-800-295-5510


I don't see any custom t-shirt bags...I was looking for clear ones w/ a flap and button closure. 

Any others? Please help, thanks!


----------



## TheTShirtMancouk (Oct 26, 2009)

It may work out cheaper for you to get clear plastic 12" x 12" bags and fold the t shirts up around a piece of card board and then have some stickers printed. I used to do this with my hand printed designs when we were selling them.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

PVC Garment Bag(AP-024) products, buy PVC Garment Bag(AP-024) products from alibaba.com


----------



## AW177 (Mar 5, 2011)

TheTShirtMancouk said:


> It may work out cheaper for you to get clear plastic 12" x 12" bags and fold the t shirts up around a piece of card board and then have some stickers printed. I used to do this with my hand printed designs when we were selling them.


So you're saying order some clear bags and then just stick a sticker on it? That will work? Wouldn't the sticker come off of it since the bag bends?


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

hi
Just go through this link ULINE - Shipping Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Packing Supplies. this is a best source for Custom T-Shirt Bags.


----------

